# Improvement



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I keep a photo of all my paintings and just for my own gratification I was looking at the first painting I did of Johanna and compared it to the last painting I did of Johanna. The difference in time is one month. From taking the advice of all you wonderful artists on this forum look at the improvement. Please keep the advice coming, I'm listening and I need all the help I can get. I want to get better at oil painting.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Not being a painter, I have no sage advice for you, but just keep practicing is all I can say.

After just a month? imagine after a year. Keep up the good work Terry.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Doesn't it give you a feeling of satisfaction and accomplishment when you compare your early paintings to your most recent ones? I once read that you should always put a date on your artwork so that you as well as others can see how your art has progressed through the years.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I do put a date on the back of those that I keep. The earlier one in this post I didn't keep. It lives in the dumpster now, but since I keep a photo of all that I do on my computer the date is on there.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Isn't it NEAT to see how far you have come. Gives you a feeling of pride I should think because honestly you have come an incredible distance artistically speaking in a very short amount of time. GREAT job.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't get over that the difference only spans a month. That just blows me away.


----------

